# Seneca Lake help



## tomdury (Feb 16, 2009)

Going to Seneca lake next weekend with the girlfriend. Is it true that there are walleye in there? Catchable numbers? Any suggestions on how to wrangle some up? Thanks fellas!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

There may be a few walleye left but I understand the state walleye stocking program was replaced with saugeye stocking several years ago. Jim Corey (RIP) and I won a tournament there back in 2002 and all our fish were walleye. A couple years later all I was able to catch a few walleye but most were saugeyes. I have not fished Seneca since 2006 and assume that it is 99.99% saugeye. If there are any walleye survivors they would be very large.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Shortdrift said:


> There may be a few walleye left but I understand the state walleye stocking program was replaced with saugeye stocking several years ago. Jim Corey (RIP) and I won a tournament there back in 2002 and all our fish were walleye. A couple years later all I was able to catch a few walleye but most were saugeyes. I have not fished Seneca since 2006 and assume that it is 99.99% saugeye. If there are any walleye survivors they would be very large.


Those were the days for seneca werent they. I never fished it but at one time remember readung reports of one day catches including walleye,saugeye,stripers,and wipers. Of coarsewith all your other typical ohio species mixed in...


----------



## SneakinCreekin (Aug 22, 2014)

You should have no problem smashing the white bass if the eye hunt doesn't work out.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Are you fishing from a boat or from shore? I haven't fished Seneca for a long while also, but when I did it was always for bass. It's a pretty deep and clear lake, so topwater minnows, poppers, flukes and senkos always worked well for us. Just find the schools of shad. 

For saugeye I imagine using flicker shads, shad raps, rogues, curly tail grubs, and bigjoshys should produce as it does in most other lakes.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

1/4-3/8 oz blade baits or whistler jigs is what works for me in the spring. Never have had much luck with jig and minnows there. Seams like they dont want suddle presentations like walleyes do. Thats my experience there. Also most of the fish must hit the peanut oil as soon as they hit 15". Expect to catch alot of just short fish.


----------



## nethersdoug (Feb 16, 2010)

Flathead76 said:


> 1/4-3/8 oz blade baits or whistler jigs is what works for me in the spring. Never have had much luck with jig and minnows there. Seams like they dont want suddle presentations like walleyes do. Thats my experience there. Also most of the fish must hit the peanut oil as soon as they hit 15". Expect to catch alot of just short fish.


A local explained to me that Seneca eyes suffer from the dreaded nose too close to the tail disease.


----------



## tomdury (Feb 16, 2009)

I will be fishing from a 14' john boat so I have some mobility but not a ton. Only have a 6.6 engine so I can't crank it down for runs across the whole lake. Staying at the campgrounds and thought trying some of the deep drop offs around the islands might work. Jig and minnow no good? Would a crawler harness produce? I am not a fan of trolling but if it produced fish, I am down for anything. Someone mentioned white bass too......never targeted them, how should I fish em? Thanks for the help fellas!!


----------

